# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Help about name of guppy

## that11t2

My uncle given me some guppies from Taiwai
Please show me their name and give me some info about them.
Thank you very much!

Number 1
400660_199138580210022_100735039_n.jpg

Number 2
994171_205812782875935_545383302_n.jpg

----------


## IrcKnight

Top one seem like albino sky Blue Female.
Bottom one seem like Blue Grass Male

----------

